# موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية:



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot]موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية:
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] يعتبر القرار الخاص بإختيار الموقع من أهم القرارات الإنتاجية طويلة الأجل نظراً لتأثيره على تغير الموارد الخاصة بالمشروعات مما يجعله من القرارات التي يصعب الرجوع فيها أو تعديله دون تحمل نفقات باهظة. كما أن قرار إختيار موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية (صناعية أو خدمية) له أثر على تكلفة التشغيل وبالتالي على الأرباح وأيضاً الأسعار التي يمكن أن تقدم بها السلع والخدمات مما يؤثر على نجاح المشروعات. وتعتبر تكلفة الموقع الخاطئ تكلفة فرصة بديلة وهي تكلفة خفية قد لا تنتبه إدارة المشروع إلى آثارها إلا بعد أن تتسبب في فشل المشروع. وهناك أمثلة كثيرة في الحياة العملية لمشروعات عانت الكثير من المتاعب أدت إلى قصر حياة المشروع أو فشله نتيجة لسوء قرار إختيار الموقع.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] وبالإضافة إلى أهمية قرار إختيار الموقع في حد ذاته فله آثاره على غيره من القرارات الإنتاجية طويلة الأجل مثل القرار بتخطيط الطاقة للتسهيلات الإنتاجية وتصميم مباني المشروع ونوع الخامات والمواد التي تستخدم في عملية البناء والقرار الخاص بالتخطيط الداخلي للمعدات والآلات والتجهيزات وقد يمتد أثره إلى تحديد الآلات المستخدمة ولهذا لابد أن يتم إتخاذ قرار إختيار موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية في ضوء إستراتيجية المشروع بناءاً على دراسات موضوعية للجدوى الاقتصادية والمالية والتسويقية والإجتماعية للمشروع.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] وقرار موقع المشروع قد يتكرر خلال حياة المشروع ،فكثيرا ما تواجه المشروعات من خلال حياتها الإنتاجية بمواقف يستدعي إعادة تقييم قرار إختيار موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية وبالتالي يجب التفرقة بين الحالات التي يكون فيها إختيار موقع المشروع جديد تماماً أو حالات المشروع التي تقتضي ظروف التوسع بناء على التخطيط طويل الأجل والتنبؤ وتخطيط الطاقة وظهور الحاجة إلى إضافة تسهيلات إنتاجية لمواجهة زيادة الطلب على السلع والخدمات أو تغير مراكز الطلب مما يؤثر على كفاءة المواقع التي يمكن للمشروع أن يمارس فيها نشاطه لمواجهة هذا الطلب سواء مركزياً أو لا مركزياً. وهذا يظهر الأهمية الإستراتيجية لأرتباط قرار اختيار الموقع بقرار تخطيط الطاقة. فالقرار الخاص بزيادة الطاقة يتنج عنه القرار الخاص بالتوسع وأين يتم؟[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] وهذا يؤدي إلى وجود ثلاث بدائل أمام المشروع:

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توسع الطاقة الحالية في نفس الموقع.


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البحث عن موقع إضافي بجانب الموقع الحالي لأستيعاب الطاقة الإضافية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلغاء الموقع الحالي والأنتقال إلى موقع جديد.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2013)

أن إستبدال المواقع القائمة ممكن أن يصاحبها أحد الحالات الآتية:

1. تحرك الأسواق وتحرك مراكز الطلب.

2. تغير في تكلفة العمالة المتاحة.

3. تغير في تكلفة توافر الخامات.

4. تغير في توافر وسائل النقل ذات الكفاءة المناسبة.

5. إعادة توزيع مواقع الصناعات المكملة.

6. إجراءات حكومية تفرض قيود إضافية على المشروع.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2013)

العوامل المؤثرة في قرار إختيار الموقع:

1. عوامل تتعلق بالسوق وتشمل عامل الطلب والمنافسة.

2. عوامل التكلفة الملموسة (عوامل كمية).

3. عوامل غير ملموسة (ذاتية).


----------



## رمزة الزبير (12 ديسمبر 2013)

[FONT=&quot] أولاً: العوامل المتعلقة بالسوق:[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] لا يمكن إتخاذ القرار الخاص بإختيار التسهيلات الإنتاجية دون الأخذ في الإعتبار استراتيجية التسويق. فلابد من تكامل إستراتيجية الإنتاج والتسويق. فعند دراسة وإتخاذ القرار الخاص بتحديد موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية على الإدارة أن تحدد أولاً نوعية المنتجات أو الخدمات التي سوف تقوم بتقديمها وتحديد طبيعة الأسواق التي سوف يتم التنافس فيها وتخطيط الطاقة والقيام بدراسات التنبؤ لتقدير حجم الطلب المتوقع والمرتقب ومراكز هذا الطلب وكيفية تحركه أو اتجاهات الطلب لكل منتج أو خدمة حيث أن توسع التسهيلات الإنتاجية يؤثر في القدرة التنافسية للمشروعات وبعض الجوانب الأخرى المتعلقة بعملياتها.

[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]بالتالي المشروعات الصناعية يؤثر قرار الموقع على تكلفة التشغيل للعملية وتشمل تكلفة العمالة والخدمات والإمدادات الخاصة بالمشروع وأيضا تكاليف النقل للمواد والمنتجات من وإلى المشروع بما يؤثر على الأرباح والأسعار التي تقدم بها المنتجات.وبالمثل يؤثر قرار إختيار موقع التسهيلات الإنتاجية للمشروعات الخدمية في الطلب على الخدمة وكفاءة نظام العمليات بكامله. فمن أهم العوامل التي يجب دراستها بالنسبة لمنشآت الخدمات تلك المتعلقة بمراكز الطلب للتأكد من كفاءة تلبية طلبات الخدمة للمستهلك ويكون مدى قرب تلك المنشآت من المستهلكين الذين ترغب في تقديم الخدمة إليهم عاملاً هاماً نظراً لأهمية المدة اللازمة لتلبية وتقديم الخدمة مما يكون له أكبر الأثر في الحكم على كفاءة نظام العمليات بكامله مثل مراكز تقديم الخدمات الطبية والأسعافات ومراكز تقديم خدمة المطافئ ومراكز تقديم الخدمات الأمنية فعادة ما يحكم المستهلك على كفاءة هذه الأنظمة بمدي السرعة في تلبية الطلبات حيث عنصر الوقت يمثل عاملاً حرجاً.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot] كما يؤثر موقع المشروع في قدرته التنافسية ،فمدى ملائمة موقع قد يؤثر في عدد المستهلكين التي ترغب في تقديم الخدمة إليهم, فبينما ترغب بعض المشروعات في تفادي المنافسة وتدرس مدى القرب أو البعد من مراكز المنافسين هناك الكثير من المشروعات ترى أنه من الضروري التواجد بالقرب من منافسيها للإستفادة من حالات الرواج وتنشيط الأسواق. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 ديسمبر 2013)

* ثانياً : العوامل الكمية:
** 
إن الهدف من تحليل تكاليف الموقع، هو تحقيق أكبر قدر ممكن من الأرباح. ذلك أن الاختيار الدقيق للموقع يؤدي إلى انخفاض التكاليف إلى أقصى حد ممكن، ويعتمد هذا التحليل على أساسين، إن بعض التكاليف تكون كبيرة في موقع معين وصغيرة في موقع آخر، وإن جميع عناصر التكاليف المتغيرة يجب أخذها بالاعتبار.


** وبفرض التحليل تقسمالتكاليف إلى تكاليف تصنيع (متغيرة) وتكاليف ثابتة. ** 
كما تقسم التكاليف المتغيرة إلى الثلاثة أنواع التالية:


**o تكاليف الحصول على المدخلات اللازمة للعملية الإنتاجية

**o تكاليف تحويل المدخلات إلى مخرجات
o تكاليف نقل المخرجات إلى الأسواق.
** 
وتؤثر هذه الأنواع الثلاث من التكاليف بصفة خاصة في القرار الخاص باختيار الموقع في أي صناعة، ولكن تأثيرها يختلف اختلافاً كبيراً من صناعة إلى أخرى أحياناً، بل وفي نفس الصناعة منوقت لآخر، وذلك لاختلاف أهميتها النسبية باختلاف مدخلات وإجراءات التصنيع المستخدمة.

**طرق تقييم العوامل الكمية::

** هناك عدة طرق لدراسةالعوامل الكمية المختلفة في اختيار الموقع لعل أهمها.

**1. طريقة تحليل التعادل

**2. طريقة النقل

**3. طريقة تحليل التكاليف الكلية

**4. طريقة النقاط
.
**5. طريقة التكاليف
.
** ولكل طريقة آلية معينة في التطبيق، ولكل منها سماتها الإيجابية والسلبية، وعادة يلجأ المختصون بالدراسات،على استخدام وتطبيق أكثر من طريقة، عند إعداد دراسات اختيار الموقع الأنسب،ويعتمدون على التقاطع بين محصلاتها، للوصول إلى أفضل النتائج الممكنة.**
*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (28 ديسمبر 2013)

*ثالثاً: العوامل غير الكمية**:*
*يجب أن يؤخذ في** الاعتبار حين المفاضلة بين المواقع البديلة، العوامل التي لا يمكن تقديرها بالوحدات** النقدية، وعادة يطلق عليها العوامل غير المنظورة** وهي العوامل التي تجاهلتها كل من الطرق السابقة**. **فعدم وجود معاهد علمية لأبناء العاملين بالموقع المعين مثلاً، يجعل من الصعب الحصول** على القوة العاملة المطلوبة، ومن العوامل غير الكمية ما يلي:

*
*1) **كمية القوة **العاملة**.

*
*2) **النشاط** النقابي**.

*
*3) **توفر العمالة **الماهرة**.

*
*4) **الرأي العام المحلي** في نشاط الشركة**.

*
*5) **وسائل النقل** المحلية**.

*
*6) **وسائل **الترفيه**.

*
*7) **درجة التقدم** الاجتماعي والاقتصادي... الخ**.

*
*وحتى يمكن أخذ هذه **العوامل في الاعتبار حين اختيار الموقع، لابد من استخدام طريقة لا تعتمد على القيمة **النقدية.

*
*طرق تقييم** العوامل غير الكمية*

*هناك طرق عديدة لتقييم **العوامل غير الكمية منها**.

*
*1. **طريقة تحليل **العوامل غير الكمية**.

*
*2. **طريقة المدخل** الموزون في التقييم**.

*
*وبديهي أن لكل من هذه **الطرق إيجابياتها وسلبياتها، وأفضلية لاستعمالاتها، وفي حالات وظروف ومواصفات** مختلفة.**.*


----------

